# Covering vents in vivarium



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm still struggling to keep a decent humidity in my Royal's new vivarium. It's 63in x 31.5in x 36in and has 4 vents. I'm considering covering 2 of the vents. Wondering on people's thoughts on this and what's best to use? I've already added bark to the substrate. 

Overall humidity is barely in the 50's when sprayed twice a day. I purchased 2 new monitors and have one in the hot end and one in the cooler end. Fluffy does have a large moss box, which they use, but I know it's important overall humidity is increased.

I've even considered moving Fluffy back to the 3ft x 2ft x 2ft vivarium where humidity was never an issue. Be sad to do that as Fluffy is making a lot of use of the space ( I'm now thinking of saving up and getting a bigger viv for my corn snake, it's been an eye opener seeing the behaviour difference in my Royal).


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

You just need to change the substrate to a more moisture retentive one, such as coir, coco, orchid bark or a mixture of.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

You could experiment to see if that works, or as stated above, change the substrate. Whats the humidity level like in your house? If the house is "dry" then to some extent so will be the air in the viv as it circulates.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> You just need to change the substrate to a more moisture retentive one, such as coir, coc, orchid bark or a mixture of.


Fluffy is already showing they're not keen on the added orchid bark we mixed into the aubiose. Limited movement since we added it.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Malc said:


> You could experiment to see if that works, or as stated above, change the substrate. Whats the humidity level like in your house? If the house is "dry" then to some extent so will be the air in the viv as it circulates.


That's the odd thing, we struggle with high humidity in the house. In the hallway and it's adjoining bedrooms, we often have to run an industrial sized dehumidifier. The viv is in a snug off the living room and humidity is generally over 60%.

Fluffy isn't keen on the orchid bark we've mixed in with the aubiose and has had a lot of changes recently. Maybe there's something with a texture closer to aubiose? 

Hubby is going to cut me some more apple branches to put in. Have gone back to having two bowls.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm using Aubious and can't say I've had issues, other than since switching to mats whilst for the most the royals have shed complete, it's been in bits rather than all in one. Totally opposite to what we've read that CHEs dry out the air and cause shedding problems. I've always sprayed water once a day post blue phase when running the CHEs but haven't done so whilst on mats.

One thing I did notice when testing various substrates was if you follow the instructions that come with all coconut husk products you'll end up with mould forming in a wooden viv as the water concentration is far too much.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Use coir then. I guarantee switching up the substrate will increase substrate. Though it is also worth noting that 50% is perfectly suitable humidity for a Royal. 

OR provide a humid hide, plastic box full of coir and/or sphagnum.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Malc said:


> I'm using Aubious and can't say I've had issues, other than since switching to mats whilst for the most the royals have shed complete, it's been in bits rather than all in one. Totally opposite to what we've read that CHEs dry out the air and cause shedding problems. I've always sprayed water once a day post blue phase when running the CHEs but haven't done so whilst on mats.
> 
> One thing I did notice when testing various substrates was if you follow the instructions that come with all coconut husk products you'll end up with mould forming in a wooden viv as the water concentration is far too much.


I've used aubiose for years and in Fluffys previous viv it was never an issue. Mould is something I worry about with other substrates, especially as I'm allergic to moulds. I've sprayed the viv in the last 30mins and I have 77% in cool end and 66% in hot end. However, I now have condensation on cool end door.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> Use coir then. I guarantee switching up the substrate will increase substrate. Though it is also worth noting that 50% is perfectly suitable humidity for a Royal.
> 
> OR provide a humid hide, plastic box full of coir and/or sphagnum.


Fluffy has a large, humid hide with moss in. I'd like to see the humidity holding in mid to high 50's. Hubby is going to cover 2 vents today, so we'll see what happens next.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Elly66 said:


> However, I now have condensation on cool end door.


Quite possible as the air inside the viv is warmer than the glass surface due to the room being cold, so the moisture condenses on the inside face of the glass


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

If you fancy some DIY - create some custom backgrounds (foam and coco fibre and bark) - then spray those ...










Another option is to try a humidifier in the room you are keeping fluffy in, or automate the whole misting thing with an automatic mister. Although to be honest, with a Royal you should be ok with the drier humidity. When I was breeding Royals I had between 40-50 and it was fine (obviously bumped it up when shedding).

Even if you are not inclined to due a background or something - logs / bark / cork etc as 'furnishings' that can be sprayed will help too. 

What also helps is a larger waterbowl placed under the heat lamp ...


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jibbajabba said:


> If you fancy some DIY - create some custom backgrounds (foam and coco fibre and bark) - then spray those ...
> 
> View attachment 370451
> 
> ...


I've covered 2 vents and the humidity has stabilised in the mid to high 50's with a xaily spray. I already use a large dogs bowl, which I moved under the heat, plus a smaller bowl in the cool end. Since I made the new, bigger moss box, Fluffy seems to have decided it's now a favourite hide. I will be adding more branches, just waiting for hubby to trim the safe trees for me. 
I'd love to build a background, but not sure I'd be able to due to my disabilities and I don't want to put more on hubby. I will source some more rocks though. 
Our house humidity tends to be fairly high and running a humidifier isn't really an option. Thanks for the advice though.


----------

